# Ultimate SHTF weapon?



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Well I was browsing on the internet and saw this ARAK 21. I don't know if any of y'all have seen this, but it is an AR/AK Hybrid. Has an AR lower and a upper reciever that the internals are from what I have seen identical as the AK. Also instead of the charging handle being in the rear like an AR, it is in the front right/left above where you would place a vertical grip. I thought it was pretty cool. I thought I would share it because I know there are some die hard AR and AK fans on here.

http://www.faxonfirearms.com/


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Dayum that is sweet!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

TailRazor said:


> Dayum that is sweet!


 Oh yes it is. Also the barrels are interchangeable to from 5.56 to 300 blackout. All you need is the 300 blackout recoil spring and the barrel. Which can be changed out within, from what I saw the turn of 6 screws to remove the quad rail and all you do is lift up on the barrel and pull it out. The upper is pricey but it is on my list now. :thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ultimate SHTF weapon is easily serviced in the field and has stock piles of spare parts. If its 556 and/300 BO its not interchangeable with AKs. At least the bolt and bolt carrier. I also imagine the FCG is completely different as its appears to be an AR lower.

Cool? Yes. Best for SHTF? Absolutely not! Id take an AK, AR, or SKS over that any day!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Ultimate SHTF weapon is easily serviced in the field and has stock piles of spare parts. If its 556 and/300 BO its not interchangeable with AKs. At least the bolt and bolt carrier. I also imagine the FCG is completely different as its appears to be an AR lower.
> 
> Cool? Yes. Best for SHTF? Absolutely not! Id take an AK, AR, or SKS over that any day!


 Well with how un-reliable the AR platform is unless ran wet and still if dirt gets in there it will jam. I was looking at it from a stand point at the reliability and still being able to have the standard AR mag and shooting the 5.56. If the upper is as "reliable" as an AK I am sure by time it gives out there will probably be a few AR's laying around to. To either pick up or switch out. I see exactly where you are coming from and makes logical sense, but of course there is no ultimate. Extremely cool though! :thumbsup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Well with how un-reliable the AR platform is unless ran wet and still if dirt gets in there it will jam. I was looking at it from a stand point at the reliability and still being able to have the standard AR mag and shooting the 5.56. If the upper is as "reliable" as an AK I am sure by time it gives out there will probably be a few AR's laying around to. To either pick up or switch out. I see exactly where you are coming from and makes logical sense, but of course there is no ultimate. Extremely cool though! :thumbsup:


Saying an AR is unreliable is laughable at best. After my 30th (or so, hard to keep up at that point) mag through my accurized M4 in about 2 hours on my last deployment any reliability issue for me was gone. Those things are reliable as hell as long as you have a quality weapon and not some knock off POS. Just my .2 cents.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> Saying an AR is unreliable is laughable at best. After my 30th (or so, hard to keep up at that point) mag through my accurized M4 in about 2 hours on my last deployment any reliability issue for me was gone. Those things are reliable as hell as long as you have a quality weapon and not some knock off POS. Just my .2 cents.


About the AR-15/M-16 I was speaking from a few of my friends that were deployed in Iraq. Also seen M-4's and M-16 jam just at the qualification range after thorough cleaning. It seems reliable if ran wet but ran dry they can jam on the first mag or many mags in from my understanding and just seen at the range. Also sir thanks for your service!!! Never been over there, so thank you!:thumbsup: Also NOT knocking the AR/M-16 platform the platform is an excellent platform. Just sometimes seems like they arn't as reliable because of the DI system instead of the piston.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Brandon_SPC said:


> About the AR-15/M-16 I was speaking from a few of my friends that were deployed in Iraq. Also seen M-4's and M-16 jam just at the qualification range after thorough cleaning. It seems reliable if ran wet but ran dry they can jam on the first mag or many mags in from my understanding and just seen at the range. Also sir thanks for your service!!! Never been over there, so thank you!:thumbsup: Also NOT knocking the AR/M-16 platform the platform is an excellent platform. Just sometimes seems like they arn't as reliable because of the DI system instead of the piston.


You are right they do need to be ran wet. I never really saw that as a bad thing personally. In my experience a well maintained and lubed m4 is reliable. Something to think about pertaining to reliability issues with m4/AR is the weapons guy were having issues with down range probably had who knows how many thousands of rounds through them. A newer rifle would probably perform a bit better. My M4 jammed on me one time ever and it was not even the rifle it was a misfire where the primer didn't pop. The difference with mine versus a standard issue M4 was that all of the components of mine were new and had been assembled inside the lower receiver of a standard issue M4 so it was basically a new rifle when I took it over.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If the SHTF, I will be counting on my AR57/FN57, AR15, and my 17 HMR!!!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

This is a contentious topic but in four deployments and endless hours instructing EMP ranges I only had one malfunction that immediate action couldnt fix and it was a cook off after about 500 rounds in a fairly short time with extreme ambient temps. You do have to run them wet though. Id have no issues betting my life on a quality AR platform. Id still take an AK as a matter of choice. This hybrid is a cool weapon for sure


----------

